# JOGL Fonts



## Shaddow (13. Mai 2009)

Hi, ich suche seit einer Weile nach einer guten Möglichkeit in JOGL Fonts darzustellen.
Ich habe schon einige Komponenten dazu getestet (Glut, textrenderer etc) und alle erwiesen sich an irgendeiner Stelle als unzureichend.

Glut kann keine TTF
Textrenderer resettet die Matrix beim Rendern

Bleibt dann wirklich nur das ganze selbst zu schreiben? Ist nicht wenig Aufwand, aus einer TTF Datei erstmal eine Texture erzeugen, die Textur in Bereiche für OGL aufsplitten, Listen erzeugen, dann dieses ganze Glyphmetrics- und FontRenderContextgedöhns... vielleicht gibs da ja schon was ^^

Hat da jemand irgendeine nette Sache?


----------



## Evil-Devil (14. Mai 2009)

Hätte nur was für LWJGL in der Linkliste...
FontTranslator

Aber etwas equivalentes müsste es doch aus der JOGL Community auch geben oder ist da absolut gar nichts? Kann ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen. Ansonsten auf die altbewährten Bitmap Fonts zurückgreifen.


----------



## Spacerat (14. Mai 2009)

Gleiche Fragen bekommen gleiche Antworten...
http://www.java-forum.org/spiele-un.../27725-jogl-schrift-mit-javas-font-class.html
... Hab' das schon so lange in diesem Forum veröffenlicht und es findet trotzdem keiner. Mit dem selber machen hat nämlich schon jemand begonnen (genau... ich nämlich). Auch wenn's nicht dokumentiert ist, so ist es aber weitgehend selbsterklärend. Würd' mich mal um Feedback freuen...


----------



## Shaddow (24. Mai 2009)

Habs mir jetzt mal angesehen und leider ist das ganze ohne Dokumentation nicht hilfreich. Wenn es funktioniert, wunderbar, wär nur toll, wenn es sowiet dokumentiert wäre, dass man es auch verwenden kann.


----------



## Spacerat (24. Mai 2009)

Ja gut... Ich stell mich dann mal in die Ecke 
...wenn ich es mir recht überlege... die Ecke ist kaum der richtige Ort, um weiter daran zu arbeiten und es letzendlich zu dokumentieren. Bei der veröffentlichten Version ist mir auch schon wieder ein Fehler aufgefallen. Die Buchstaben erscheinen im Ortho-View auf dem Kopf.
Wenn du schnell eine Doku brauchst, schau dir mal die Kapitel 13 bis 15 der Neon Helium Tutorials (Deutschsprachiger Spiegel) an. "jglUseFontBitmaps" und "jglUseFontOutlines" arbeiten analog zu den dort verwendeten "wglUseFontBitmaps" und "wglUseFontOutlines".
@Edit: Hatte ja heute Zeit... Deswegen hab' ich die Sache in ihrer Gesammtheit mal weitgehend Dokumentiert. Die oben verlinkte Version ist damit veraltet und wurde entfernt (sollte eigentlich entfernt werden. Hab nur leider keine Möglichkeit dazu.). Im Anhang befindet sich also die neue. Dort ist auch eine DemoAnwendung, der "HypnoCube" bei.


----------

